# should i do clutch before i cam?



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

my 05 has 46k on it, and i was intending on camming it within the next month. 

ive been seeing some things on various forums about cammed goats and clutches slipping. i experienced clutch slip on my previous car and i couldnt even go wot at all. so im unsure how it is on the goat. i see vids of people running hard but they say its slipping but from what ive known slippage was almost like instantly losing power because the clutch couldnt hold at all.


should i go clutch first in this case?

ill be doing lt headers, catless mids and either a custom cam or a torquer v2 as an fyi..


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Personally, i wait till it slips before i replace one. Unless your doing a 600 hp build and know your going to need one, i'd wait. That's just me though.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Do the clutch install right away. Not worth having it slipping and having to have it returned when you actually hold the power.

Get your intake mani ported too, easy 15-20HP gain for cheap. The LS2 design suchs stock.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Do the clutch install right away. Not worth having it slipping and having to have it returned when you actually hold the power.
> 
> Get your intake mani ported too, easy 15-20HP gain for cheap. The LS2 design suchs stock.


if im not mistaken the intake is plastic so how do they port it?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Zdeuce4 said:


> if im not mistaken the intake is plastic so how do they port it?


Here is an example: Complete Street Services


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice. Ill check into that. Maybe I can just do the clutch and boltons with that


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it would depend on how you drive the car. If you drag it or launch from a dig a lot then for sure get a clutch right away. On the street and not being too wild the clutch may hold for a while and then I'd wait for a problem


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

this is tough. im gonna call the shop and see what they can do.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

called up the shop and they said they do the clutch for 275 

might get a friend to beat that maybe for 200..

im gonna do the headers and mids, intake port, and tb port and polish and get a tune and call it a day


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i didnt read the entire post but do a clutch first. and get an ls7. monster is too expensive and spec is fail (i personally wasted money on a spec)


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

will the ls7 hold up to what i plan?


If im doing clutch ill be getting my intake ported and my tb port and polished as well as lt's and mids and a tune. 

after that ill get the cam


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

an LS7 clutch is going to hold you up to at least 500hp, its the exact same clutch the z06 uses and theyre rated at a modest '505hp'


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

that works for me then. im only gonna be doing cam and boltons for a bout a yr then intake and heads. after that ill be working on the big build. 


i did my taxes and im getting a very good amount back so i may be able to do the cam AND clutch


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> an LS7 clutch is going to hold you up to at least 500hp, its the exact same clutch the z06 uses and theyre rated at a modest '505hp'


You have to take in consideration too how heavy our car is. I've also read its the same clutch used in the SS Camaro's.

*OP*: Keep this in mind. I kinda upset my tuner while tuning my GTO with a stock clutch because it kept slipping on the dyno. Trying to put down 475+rwhp it didn't like it on the eddy current loaded dyno. My clutch only had 30k miles on it and with only 360rwhp it was slipping under hard track use. With an extra 110rwhp on top of that it got worse. It makes tuning difficult it the clutch is slipping.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

GM4life said:


> You have to take in consideration too how heavy our car is. I've also read its the same clutch used in the SS Camaro's.
> 
> *OP*: Keep this in mind. I kinda upset my tuner while tuning my GTO with a stock clutch because it kept slipping on the dyno. Trying to put down 475+rwhp it didn't like it on the eddy current loaded dyno. My clutch only had 30k miles on it and with only 360rwhp it was slipping under hard track use. With an extra 110rwhp on top of that it got worse. It makes tuning difficult it the clutch is slipping.


so a monster stage 2 or 3 is my best bet?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Zdeuce4 said:


> will the ls7 hold up to what i plan?
> 
> 
> If im doing clutch ill be getting my intake ported and my tb port and polished as well as lt's and mids and a tune.
> ...


Yes, a ls7 clutch will be more than enough for those mods.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

heads as well?
that will come after the cam setup. and probably a few track runs


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Depends on how aggressive you plan on going. I believe it's rated at 500 hp or a little higher. A 500 + heads and cam car is pretty rare. Not a easy or cheap number to hit. That number is usually reserved for power adder cars. You should be ok.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

honestly youre not going to notice a difference between a LS7 or Monster clutch with what you plan to do with the car. So save the extra buck and go with the LS7, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

i plan on turboing down the road. i think ive made up my mind..

headers mids and monster lvl 3 as well as ported intake and tb. gonna get it all tuned and call it a day.


----------



## YouTookMyWaffle (Jul 27, 2010)

I plan on doing a cam install this summer i already have LTs and spintech catback with hollowed out cats and i will most definatly be replacing my clutch before this install and budget is no worry for me so i will hook it up to a monster stage 3 with a billet shifter because OEM is garbage (just my opinion for the shifter)


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

i went with the headers mids and clutch so far. and ordered the mgw-p shifter. being told its one of the best out there.


----------

